# TP Taylor-made irons



## sharpster (Jan 22, 2011)

Just thought i would let you fellow golfers know i have just purchased a set of Tp Taylor-made irons from a site called clickgf.com (have a look) I asked all the questions of there authenticity & a genuine TM product,received irons had them checked by my local golf pro & yes you guessed they are fake. A good fake he tells me, i have been in contact with them & they are very apologetic & have offered me Â£20 in compensation. I have informed paypal through which i purchased them & they have raised a dispute, i wont hold my breath. They did say i could return the irons in there original packaging, i have checked the cost to send & the cheapest is Â£115.00.Learnt my lesson i think.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 22, 2011)

Don't know this site, but I would not accept their apologies/refund as any evidence that they did not know. Report to Trading Standards.

Paypal probably will side with you, as they generally do for buyers. You are entitled to your money back including shipping costs, so you should not be out for shipping back. 

What is the shipping destination? You can almost certainly get away with a lot less than Â£115. Make sure you have a tracked service and proof they arrived back.


----------



## brendy (Jan 22, 2011)

Sharpster, how do they Play?


----------



## 0 (Jan 22, 2011)

That cant be right Â£115 - where do they want them to send them to ?
If they are fake they should pay. I would be kicking off big time or even driving to where they are based and kick their door down !.
How can a "legit" site sell fakes -
As some on said getting on to trading standards and CAB


----------



## brendy (Jan 22, 2011)

To be honest it sounds like they were bought at a massively reduced price hence buying them online. I'd play them til they fell apart.... Might not take long but might as well stick with them now.
You'd have to be truly naive to believe they were genuine at rock bottom prices. Did they say they were actual real genuine clubs or did they say they were original factory quality clubs?


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 22, 2011)

whats the url as www.clickgf.com doesnt work nor http://clickgf and google returns nothing

should have a sticky somewhere for dodgy sites as it seems there are a lot posted on various forums for selling fakes


----------



## sharpster (Jan 23, 2011)

Trading standards cheers, the return is to china


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jan 24, 2011)

To be honest with you I think my Callaway X-22's are fake aswell. Bought them from edangolf.com, which is an american site but the clubs came from Hong Kong I believe. They cost around Â£200 for 3-SW when the X22s first came out. I am pretty certain they are fakes, but can't fault them. My game has improved massively and even the pros that have looked at them have said they are very very good fakes and usually made in the same factories as the real ones. I'm going to carry on with them til they fall apart then probably look at some Mizzy's!!


----------



## Ethan (Jan 25, 2011)

the return is to china
		
Click to expand...

Oops, that is a problem. 

I Googled clickgf and also got clickgolf.co.uk which has an address in Kent. If this is the outfit you bought from, you should be able to return them to Kent, using a pre paid delivery slip, not China. You could also try your credit card company to see if they will help. They have a legal liability also, although they will usually try to wriggle out of it first.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 25, 2011)

Gutted for you. I would not keep them, you are saying its ok to fake clubs if you keep them. Paypal + Traiding standards and make a STINK!!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 27, 2011)

I looked at clickgolf.co.uk and can positively tell you that they are a bone fide retailer. They have a proper shop which I have been to many times and the guys there are all really helpful. The owner runs the Weald of Kent Golf couse as well.

Chris


----------

